# Microsoft launches Lumia 640, 640 XL smartphones in India starting at Rs 11,999



## $hadow (Apr 9, 2015)

I am wondering why haven't anyone posted about this yet. 



> Microsoft unveiled the Lumia 640 and Lumia 640 XL smartphones at Mobile World Congress this year and has now, launched these devices in India. The Lumia 640 is priced at Rs 11,999 while the Lumia 640 XL is priced at Rs 15,799 respectively. Both these devices will be available starting today, with the Lumia 640 being a Flipkart exclusive whereas the Lumia 640 XL will be available everywhere.
> 
> The Lumia 640 comes across as an upgarde to the Lumia 635, the company’s low-end LTE smartphone. Sporting a 5-inch HD display, it packs in an 8-megapixel rear snapper with LED flash and a 1-megapixel front-facing camera. There’s an option for dual-SIM card slots. It is powered by a 1.2GHz quad-core Qualcomm Snapdragon processor, coupled with 1GB of RAM. It has a 2,500 mAh battery.
> 
> ...


Source: Microsoft launches Lumia 640, 640 XL smartphones in India starting at Rs 11,999 - Tech2


----------



## Lenny (Apr 10, 2015)

You're the first one buddy! Thanks for posting


----------

